# How many cars does your city have?



## thepixelstudio (Dec 27, 2006)

im living in Chihuahua City,Mexico,located in north Mexico,near USA border,here the traffic is now a big problem because my city almost have a 1 million inhab,but it has more than 500,000 vehicles,i put some pics later


----------



## thepixelstudio (Dec 27, 2006)

*Chihuahua ciudad donde existe mayor densidad de auto por habitante*

LOCAL

Publicado por : Pedro Fierro
Fecha: 2009-08-19 


Chihuahua ciudad donde existe mayor densidad de auto por habitante 

Margarita Lara, directora de Desarrollo Urbano y Ecología, señaló que la ciudad de Chihuahua es la que tiene más densidad de auto por habitante en toda latinoamérica. 



12:21:00 
Mencionó que de los elementos que se necisitan para vivir, el aire es el único que no puede reparar el hombre a través de procesos químicos como se puede haver con el agua y con la tierra.

Cabe mencionar que en la ciudad de Chihuahua existe un promedio de 450 mil vehículos circulantes, lo que pone en promedio de casi 2 automotores por habitante, generando así una fuerte contaminación debido al smog. 


LINK >http://www.tiempo.com.mx/not_detalle.php?id_n=22582


----------



## Blindfold (Jan 22, 2006)

The state of Western Australia has the highest proportion of vehicle ownership in the country with 1.75 million vehicles and a poulation of 2.2 million people. This equates to about 8 vehicles for every 10 people.

If the above statistics are applied to Perth with a population of 1.7 million, there is approx 1.35 million cars in the city.
http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/w...t-comes-to-cars-and-trucks-20090114-7gqa.html


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I couldn't find rates for cities, but here are the figures for the provinces and territories of Canada in order of vehicle penetration rate:

01 Yukon; 31,391 vehicles; 33,442 people; 9.39 vehicles/10 people.
02 Alberta; 2,887,489 vehicles; 3,632,483 people; 7.95 vehicles/10 people.
03 Saskatchewan; 788,825 vehicles; 1,023,810 people; 7.70 vehicles/10 people. 
04 New Brunswick; 517,570 vehicles; 748,319 people; 6.92 vehicles/10 people.
05 British Columbia; 2,754,254 vehicles; 4,419,974 people; 6.23 vehicles/10 people.

06 Quebec; 4,822,706 vehicles; 7,782,561 people; 6.20 vehicles/10 people.
07 Prince Edward Island; 86,010 vehicles; 140,402 people; 6.13 vehicles/10 people.
08 Nova Scotia; 574,288 vehicles; 939,531 people; 6.11 vehicles/10 people.
09 Newfoundland and Labrador; 299,801 vehicles; 508,990 people; 5.89 vehicles/10 people.
10 Ontario; 7,591,285 vehicles; 12,986,857 people; 5.85 vehicles/10 people.

11 Northwest Territories; 25,084 vehicles; 42,940 people; 5.84 vehicles/10 people.
12 Manitoba; 704,519 vehicles; 1,213,815 people; 5.80 vehicles/10 people.
13 Nunavut; 3,787 vehicles; 31,556 people; 1.20 vehicles/10 people.

I imagine that vehicle ownership rates in Toronto are lower than Ontario's and pull the rate for the whole province downward. Toronto has a very low vehicle ownership rate by Canadian standards, and heavy use of public transit.

These figures do not include vehicles over 15,000 kg, buses, motorcycles, mopeds, trailers, off road, construction vehciles, or farm vehicles.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Vienna:
657.192 cars (2008), 1,680,266 people (2009), 3.91 vehicles/10 people

The number of licensed cars is decreasing slowly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't have city stats.

The Netherlands has 16.500.000 inhabitants and 10.288.000 vehicles of which 7.542.000 are automobiles. That roughly translates to 4.58 cars per 10 people. 

Older cars don't stay on the market/roads/storages long, they're quickly demolished. I sometimes wonder if that's a major difference with the U.S., when I look at Google Earth, you'll see backyards full of cars in back areas of cities, which I doubt most of them will still be used regularly.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Greater Paris*: on Jan. 1, 2007 there were 5,870,558 vehicles registered in Greater Paris (of which 4,985,715 were private cars, the rest being trucks and vans, buses, trailers, etc.). Note that vehicles older than 15 years are not included in that tally. The total population of Greater Paris on the same date (Jan. 1, 2007) was 11,616,500 people.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> *Greater Paris*: on Jan. 1, 2007 there were 5,870,558 vehicles registered in Greater Paris (of which 4,985,715 were private cars, the rest being trucks and vans, buses, trailers, etc.). Note that vehicles older than 15 years are not included in that tally. The total population of Greater Paris on the same date (Jan. 1, 2007) was 11,616,500 people.


It's worth being mentionned that the Paris region is the least car-dependent region in France. And as a result, the car ownership there is lower than elsewhere in the country (the closer people are from Central Paris, the most obvious this is).


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Penang, Malaysia - 1.5 million people with 1.9 million registered vehicles


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

4 biggest cities in the Netherlands in 2008: 

Amsterdam - 215585 cars; 747290 people; 2,89 cars/ 10 people
Rotterdam - 198935 cars; 582949 people; 3,41 cars/ 10 people
The Hague - 170645 cars; 475904 people; 3,59 cars/ 10 people
Utrecht - 124325 cars; 294742 people; 4,22 cars/ 10 people

Source: CBS


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't have any solid figures, but as my city is the Automotive capital of Canada, the estimate is almost as many cars are there is people.
3 cars per family of 3 or 4.
About 220,000 people live here, and similar results for the surrounding area.
Lots of deals here. I would suspect Oshawa very similar results.


----------



## frankiego (Jun 15, 2005)

Milan Italy ?


----------



## Galdakarlos (Jul 18, 2009)

Spain 31 million vehicles for 46.6 inhabitants. 665 vehicles/1000 people


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

For Hong Kong, there are 422,894 and 385,675 private cars registered and licensed, respectively, as of 06/2009, and 
7,008,300 people in Hong Kong around the same time. 
This equates to 60.34 and 55.03 private cars/1,000 people registered and licensed, respectively. 
This is exclusive of public transportation, motorcycles, private buses, and government vehicles.

Source: HKTD, HKCSD


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*SERBIA*

Serbia 7 400 000 people ; 1 511 837 cars ; 2.043 cars/10 people

1.Belgrade 1 700 000 people ; 501 000 cars ; 2,947 cars/10 people
2.Novi Sad 367 000 people ; 105 000 cars ; 2.861 cars/10 people
3.Nis 255 000 people ; 70 000 cars ; 2.745 cars/10 people
4.Kragujevac 180 000 people ; 50 000 cars ; 2.777 cars/10 people
5.Krusevac 150 000 people ; 70 000 cars ; 4.666 cars/10 people

Most expensive vehicle registration in Serbia in Kragujevac,and a large number of their vehicles registered in other cities closer, such as Krusevac, Kraljevo, Cacak, Jagodina, Belgrade.This number is about 10 000 - 15 000.	
The real number of vehicles on the streets of Kragujevac is moving about 65 000


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Macclesfield (my nearest town south of manchester) has a population of about 50,000...so I guess there are about 25,000 cars...all people of driving age have one!


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

What I could gather from the internet for LA county is ~ 7.5 million registered vehicles (car, truck, trailer, and motorcycle). Thats as of 2005.


----------



## lohxy (Jun 4, 2009)

kl car rate is almost same as the population...


----------



## kenken94 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cebu City in the Philippines has about 30,000 cars across the streets per day.

Not as many as other Large World cities but still worth sharing.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Barcelona 2008

vehicles: 990.166 


cars: 608.830 
motorcycle: 193.902 
moped: 93.382 
van:38.968 
trucks:30.131 
others:24.953


cars by brand:

TOTAL 608.830 100,0 

Seat 86.946 
Renault 65.374 
Volkswagen 49.105 
Citroen 44.435 
Opel 44.328 
Peugeot 39.532 
Ford 36.917 
Audi 25.474 
Mercedes 24.392 
Bmw 23.856 
Nissan 23.278 
Toyota 14.267 
Fiat 12.276 
Honda 11.457 
Volvo 9.365 
Hyundai 9.240 
Mazda 5.722 
Suzuki 5.420 
Skoda  5.362 
Alfa romeo 4.328 
Rover 4.127 
Daewoo 4.070 
Saab 3.997 
Mitsubishi 3.845 
Chrysler 3.512 
Kia 3.238 
Jeep 2.403 
Porsche 2.237 
Land rover 2.166 
Chevrolet 2.161 
Simca 2.047 
Lancia 1.912 
Jaguar 1.653 
Morris 1.646 
Subaru 1.351 
Talbot 1.216 
Others 26.175


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

90000 private cars in my city(population 0.86 million), and increase 10000 private cars each year from 2005-2009. dont know how many company\goverment owned cars.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

at the end of july 2009, beijing has 3.765million cars, increased 60000 in july.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Manhattan???
Venice,Italy???


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont think venice has _any_ cars in the city, at least i dont think so


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

mexico city has like 15 million cars in the metro area but the thing is that in 1995 mexico city had 3 million cars and now 15 million!!!! In 2007 mexico city had the fastest growing car market in the world selling more than a 500 hundreds cars a day! after the recession mexican economist predict another jump on the car market forcing to create mexican car companies like the new one Mastretta a mexican car company started selling cars this year.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Interesting figures.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*BRAZILIAN FLEET (December 2008)*

There are listed only *cars*, *pickups* and *SUVs*. *Motorbikes*, *trucks* and *buses* are *not* part of the list. As the October 2009 figures, there are in *Brazil 39 million cars/pickups/SUVs* and *50 million vehicles* overall.

*Metro Areas -- Fleet (Dec 2008)*
1. São Paulo -- 7.022.643
2. Rio de Janeiro -- 2.382.054
3. Belo Horizonte -- 1.349.520
4. Curitiba -- 1.258.293
5. Porto Alegre -- 1.201.670
6. Campinas -- 1.056.576
7. Brasília -- 1.004.629
8. Goiânia -- 607.952
9. Recife -- 555.934
10. Salvador -- 540.296
11. Fortaleza -- 490.614
12. São José dos Campos-Taubaté -- 440.148
13. Vitória -- 372.738
14. Santos-Guarujá -- 322.344
15. Florianópolis -- 316.775
16. Ribeirão Preto -- 309.012
17. Manaus -- 265.644
18. Sorocaba -- 262.993 
*19. Londrina -- 241.982* (_my city_)
20. Jundiaí -- 239.971 
21. Belém -- 223.333
22. Natal -- 221.987
23. Limeira-Rio Claro -- 220.648
24. Campo Grande -- 211.809 
25. Blumenau -- 203.597
26. São José do Rio Preto -- 202.686
27. Caxias do Sul -- 193.481
28. Maringá -- 191.156
29. Joinville -- 190.548 
30. Cuiabá -- 189.318
31. Piracicaba -- 167.412
32. João Pessoa -- 165.050
33. Uberlândia -- 153.487
34. Itajaí-B.Camboriú -- 150.795
35. São Luís -- 150.058
36. Aracaju -- 143.468 
37. Maceió -- 139.706
38. Teresina -- 137.007
39. Bauru -- 135.925
40. Juiz de Fora -- 124.366
41. Franca -- 118.361
42. Criciúma -- 116.695
43. Volta Redonda-Barra Mansa -- 110.585
44. Ipatinga -- 100.618

*States -- Fleet (Dez 2008)*
1. São Paulo -- 13.361.148 
2. Minas Gerais -- 3.859.736
3. Rio de Janeiro -- 3.119.660
*4. Paraná -- 3.093.921* (_my state_)
5. Rio Grande do Sul -- 2.970.097
6. Santa Catarina -- 1.931.632 
7. Goiás -- 1.181.562 
8. Bahia -- 1.088.560 
9. Distrito Federal -- 893.083 
10. Pernambuco -- 842.499 
11. Ceará -- 680.030
12. Espírito Santo -- 661.772 
13. Mato Grosso do Sul -- 469.055 
14. Mato Grosso -- 437.990 
15. Pará -- 352.936
16. Rio Grande do Norte -- 332.189 
17. Paraíba -- 309.363 
18. Amazonas -- 275.827
19. Maranhão -- 241.549 
20. Alagoas -- 207.286 
21. Sergipe -- 192.969
22. Piauí -- 186.682 
23. Rondônia -- 157.469 
24. Tocantins -- 131.737 
25. Acre -- 53.432
26. Amapá -- 51.834
27. Roraima -- 44.263

*Regions -- Fleet(Dez 2008)*
BRASIL -- 37.128.281
1. Sudeste -- 21.002.316
*2. Sul -- 7.995.650* (my region)
3. Nordeste -- 4.081.127
4. Centro-Oeste -- 2.981.690
5. Norte -- 1.067.498


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Cities -- People/Automobile -- Population (2008)*
1.Blumenau -- 2,46 -- 500.334 
2.Caxias do Sul -- 2,58 -- 499.888 
3.Curitiba -- 2,59 -- 3.260.292
4.Campinas -- 2,60 -- 2.747.935 
5.Piracicaba -- 2,69 -- 449.522 
6.Florianópolis -- 2,72 -- 862.583 
7.Ribeirão Preto -- 2,72 -- 840.938
8.Jundiaí -- 2,77 -- 665.095 
9.São Paulo -- 2,79 -- 19.616.060 
10.São José do Rio Preto -- 2,86 -- 573.253
11.Limeira-Rio Claro -- 2,96 -- 652.276 
12.Bauru -- 2,97 -- 403.415 
13.Criciúma -- 3,01 -- 351.563 
14.Joinville -- 3,08 -- 586.546
15.Maringá -- 3,09 -- 591.150 
16.Sorocaba -- 3,09 -- 812.536 
17.Franca -- 3,11 -- 368.616 
*18.Londrina -- 3,14 -- 759.033* 
19.São José dos Campos-Taubaté -- 3,15 -- 1.387.255
20.Itajaí-B.Camboriú -- 3,42 -- 515.465 
21.Porto Alegre -- 3,44 -- 4.128.045
22.Goiânia -- 3,52 -- 2.141.731
23.Campo Grande -- 3,60 -- 762.141 
24.Brasília -- 3,65 -- 3.668.333
25.Belo Horizonte -- 3,74 -- 5.044.532 
26.Uberlândia -- 4,06 -- 622.441 
27.Cuiabá -- 4,31 -- 815.392
28.Juiz de Fora -- 4,37 -- 543.224 
29.Volta Redonda-Barra Mansa -- 4,41 -- 487.211 
30.Vitória -- 4,47 -- 1.664.328 
31.Ipatinga -- 4,62 -- 464.691 
32.Rio de Janeiro -- 5,01 -- 11.934.931 
*-- BRASIL -- 5,11 -- 189.552.814*
33.Santos-Guarujá -- 5,12 -- 1.651.906 
34.Natal -- 5,83 -- 1.294.899
35.Aracaju -- 6,03 -- 865.298 
36.João Pessoa -- 6,61 -- 1.090.770 
37.Manaus -- 6,75 -- 1.792.878 
38.Recife -- 6,95 -- 3.865.332 
39.Fortaleza -- 7,21 -- 3.535.397
40.Salvador -- 7,23 -- 3.907.734
41.Teresina -- 7,56 -- 1.035.320 
42.São Luís -- 8,47 -- 1.271.110
43.Maceió -- 8,57 -- 1.197.261 
44.Belém -- 10,07 -- 2.249.000 

*States -- People/Automobile -- People (2008)*
1.Distrito Federal -- 2,86 -- 2.557.158
2.São Paulo -- 3,07 -- 41.011.635
3.Santa Catarina -- 3,13 -- 6.052.587 
*4.Paraná -- 3,42 -- 10.590.169*
5.Rio Grande do Sul -- 3,65 -- 10.855.214 
6.Goiás -- 4,95 -- 5.844.996
7.Mato Grosso do Sul -- 4,98 -- 2.336.058
8.Rio de Janeiro -- 5,07 -- 15.812.362 
*-- BRASIL -- 5,11 -- 189.552.814*
9.Minas Gerais -- 5,14 -- 19.850.072
10.Espírito Santo -- 5,22 -- 3.453.648
11.Mato Grosso -- 6,75 -- 2.957.732
12.Roraima -- 9,33 -- 412.783
13.Rio Grande do Norte -- 9,35 -- 3.106.430
14.Rondônia -- 9,48 -- 1.493.566
15.Tocantins -- 9,72 -- 1.280.509
16.Sergipe -- 10,36 -- 1.999.374
17.Pernambuco -- 10,37 -- 8.734.194
18.Amapá -- 11,83 -- 613.164
19.Paraíba -- 12,10 -- 3.742.606
20.Amazonas -- 12,11 -- 3.341.096
21.Ceará -- 12,43 -- 8.450.527
22.Acre -- 12,73 -- 680.073
23.Bahia -- 13,32 -- 14.502.575
24.Alagoas -- 15,09 -- 3.127.557
25.Piauí -- 16,71 -- 3.119.697
26.Pará -- 20,74 -- 7.321.493
27.Maranhão -- 26,11 -- 6.305.539

*Regions -- People/Automobile -- People (2008)*
*1.Sul -- 3,44 -- 27.497.970* 
2.Sudeste -- 3,82 -- 80.127.717
3.Centro-Oeste -- 4,59 -- 13.695.944
*-- BRASIL -- 5,11 -- 189.552.814*
4.Nordeste -- 13,01 -- 53.088.499 
5.Norte -- 14,19 -- 15.142.684 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Cities -- Fleet Growth (Dec.2001-Dec.2008)*
Manaus -- 83,4%
Joinville -- 66,3%
Cuiabá -- 65,9%
Brasília -- 60,5%
Belo Horizonte -- 60,5%
Curitiba -- 58,6%
Belém -- 57,8%
Maringá -- 57,0%
Goiânia -- 55,0%
*-- BRASIL -- 51,2%*
Ribeirão Preto -- 48,4%
Campo Grande -- 48,3%
*Londrina -- 47,2%*
Caxias do Sul -- 46,9%
São Paulo -- 42,5%
Uberlândia -- 42,0%
Porto Alegre -- 39,0%
Bauru -- 35,8%
Rio de Janeiro -- 35,2%
Aracaju -- 28,5%

*States -- Fleet Growth (Dec.2001-Dec.2008)*
1.Tocantins -- 143,0%
2.Amapá -- 123,0%
3.Roraima -- 96,7%
4.Acre -- 96,1%
5.Rondônia -- 95,7%
6.Maranhão -- 83,8%
7.Amazonas -- 83,4%
8.Mato Grosso -- 81,2%
9.Rio Grande do Norte -- 80,4%
10.Pará -- 72,7%
11.Espírito Santo -- 72,2%
12.Piauí -- 69,4%
13.Goiás -- 67,9%
14.Bahia -- 65,8%
15.Santa Catarina -- 64,8%
16.Paraíba -- 62,9%
*17.Paraná -- 58,3%*
18.Sergipe -- 58,3%
19.Alagoas -- 57,6%
20.Mato Grosso do Sul -- 56,5%
21.Distrito Federal -- 55,1%
22.Ceará -- 53,8%
23.Minas Gerais -- 51,4%
*-- BRASIL -- 51,2%*
24.Pernambuco -- 47,7%
25.São Paulo -- 44,6%
26.Rio Grande do Sul -- 42,4%
27.Rio de Janeiro -- 38,9%

*Regions -- Fleet Growth (Dec.2001-Dec.2008)*
1.NORTE -- 89,8%
2.CENTRO-OESTE -- 63,8%
3.NORDESTE -- 60,8%
*4.SUL -- 53,4%* 
*-- BRASIL -- 51,2%*
5.SUDESTE -- 45,6%

_Source: Ministério dos Transportes/DENATRAN_

Further details:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=899670


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

São Paulo has as much cars as all of the Netherlands.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
But the population is slightly bigger: 19,616,060 (for São Paulo official metro area).


----------



## AdrianoBauru (Aug 9, 2006)

*BAURU-SP, BRASIL*

Bauru é uma cidade localizada na região sudeste do Brasil, no centro do estado de São Paulo.
Sua população, em 2010 é de 366.769 habitantes, com frota automotiva estimada, oficialmente, em Março de 2010 em 195.938 veículos, com a média de um veículo para cada 1,8 habitantes.
Em Julho de 2010, sua frota será de 200.000 veículos, segundo estimativa da 5\a CIRETRAN regional Bauru.

Bauru is a city located in the Southeastern region of Brazil, in the center of the state of São Paulo. Its population, in 2010 is of 366.769 inhabitants, with automotiva fleet estimate, officially, in March of 2010 in 195.938 vehicles, with the average of a vehicle for each 1,8 inhabitants. In July of 2010, its fleet will be of 200.000 vehicles, according to estimate of the 5 \ the regional CIRETRAN Bauru.

Bauru knows:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=925556&highlight=bauru+2009


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro

around 2,400,000 cars last I checked, in February/2010.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

vehicles registered in San Francisco County, 2009:

autos: 381,737
trucks: 59,751
trailers: 8,654
motorcycles: 20,339
total: 470,481

population: 808,976 (5.8 vehicles per 10 people)

i'm guessing "autos" = cars, pickups, SUV's, vans. I don't know if buses are included. Here are the numbers for the metro:

vehicles registered in the 11 county Bay Area, 2009: 6,342,048
population: 7,427,757 (8.5 vehicles per 10 people)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Brazilian cities in São Paulo, Paraná, Santa Catarina and Rio Grande do Sul states are almost reaching US levels (considering only cars, pickups and SUVs):



Yuri S Andrade said:


> *BRAZILIAN FLEET (December 2008)*
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


 It's quite impressive!


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

For the United States, the most recent number I found was 250,844,644 passenger vehicles.

That's roughly 820 cars for every 1,000 Americans. 

It's estimated that 8% of American families don't own a car.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

Berlin has 1,2 million cars.


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

No matter how many cars any city has, I assure you it's traffic is better than Niterói's.


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

Chicagoago said:


> For the United States, the most recent number I found was 250,844,644 passenger vehicles.
> 
> That's roughly 820 cars for every 1,000 Americans.
> 
> It's estimated that 8% of American families don't own a car.


that's amazing. yeah, cars are a lifeline to us. it's crazy how over 92% of us have cars.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

mike7743 said:


> that's amazing. yeah, cars are a lifeline to us. it's crazy how over 92% of us have cars.


Well 92% of families. I'm assuming most have either enough for every person, or maybe just one or two for the family.

I'm one of the 8% of households who doesn't have a car, and I LOVE it. Of course there are pretty small areas of the USA where you can get away without having to have a car. I live in a very dense urban neighborhood and can take buses and trains everywhere I need to go.

Of all my friends, I'd say 60% own a car, and the other 40% don't. Even of those who have a car though, they certainly don't drive it every day. Many of them only have a car because they don't happen to have a job right in the city.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Registered in the city of Chicago:

Cars: 1,150,000
Motorcycles: 23,000
Trucks: 80,000

Chicago Metro area (Illinois portion)

3,902,000 personal cars. Around 430 cars per 1,000 population. This of course includes children, so people over 17 would have a much higher rate. It's also of course more heavily weighted in the suburbs than the city. People in the city certainly have cars, but they tend to have one car per family more than the suburbs where it's one car per person.

There are a million other trucks and motorcycles.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Recife - Brasil = 850.000  Aprox.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

brickell: I'm not questioning you, but could the DF have had 3M cars in 1995 and 15M now? Sounds like impossible growth for roads, repair shops, gas stations, parking, traffic, pollution, etc.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Alexpilsen said:


> Recife - Brasil = 850.000  Aprox.


That's so not true. Recife got *341,306* Cars+SUVs+Pickups (Dec 2009) for *1,561,659* inhabitants (2009). People shouldn't make up numbers. hno:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Brazilian Fleet 2010*


*Regions and States*

*--------- Fleet Cars+SUVs+Pickups (Dec 2010)

BRASIL -- 43.333.074
1. SUDESTE -- 24.197.387
2. SUL -- 9.256.587 
3. NORDESTE -- 4.964.526
4. CENTRO-OESTE -- 3.581.506
5. NORTE -- 1.333.068*

1. São Paulo -- 15.260.318 
2. Minas Gerais -- 4.592.149
3. Paraná -- 3.581.553
4. Rio de Janeiro -- 3.561.407
5. Rio Grande do Sul -- 3.394.649
6. Santa Catarina -- 2.280.385 
7. Goiás -- 1.433.634 
8. Bahia -- 1.324.948 
9. Distrito Federal -- 1.044.561 
10. Pernambuco -- 1.006.037 
11. Ceará -- 818.151
12. Espírito Santo -- 783.513 
13. Mato Grosso do Sul -- 558.852 
14. Mato Grosso -- 544.459 
15. Pará -- 438.327
16. Rio Grande do Norte -- 400.666 
17. Paraíba -- 375.067 
18. Amazonas -- 336.169
19. Maranhão -- 317.267 
20. Alagoas -- 252.046 
21. Sergipe -- 235.462
22. Piauí -- 234.882 
23. Rondônia -- 207.059 
24. Tocantins -- 159.089 
25. Acre -- 68.111
26. Amapá -- 66.749
27. Roraima -- 57.564


*Metropolitan Areas over 500,000 inhabitants*

*--------- Fleet Cars+SUVs+Pickups (Dec 2010)*

1 - São Paulo (SP) --- 8.662.131
2 - Rio de Janeiro (RJ) --- 2.847.574
3 - Belo Horizonte (MG) --- 1.758.497
4 - Curitiba (PR) --- 1.434.704
5 - Porto Alegre (RS) --- 1.395.562
6 - Campinas (SP) --- 1.237.289
7 - Brasília (DF-GO-MG) --- 1.187.743
8 - Goiânia-Anápolis (GO) --- 833.940
9 - Recife (PE) --- 690.658
10 - Salvador (BA) --- 633.555
11 - Fortaleza (CE) --- 583.649
12 - São José dos Campos-Taubaté (SP) --- 548.615
13 - Piracicaba-Limeira-Rio Claro (SP) --- 478.266
14 - Vitória (ES) --- 475.547
15 - Sorocaba-Itu (SP) --- 459.330
16 - Ribeirão Preto (SP) --- 416.877
17 - Florianópolis (SC) --- 385.799
18 - Londrina (PR) --- 379.564
19 - Caxias do Sul (RS) --- 340.438
20 - Manaus (AM) --- 322.662
21 - Joinville (SC) --- 314.637
22 - São José do Rio Preto (SP) --- 306.089
23 - Blumenau (SC) --- 305.674
24 - Belém (PA) --- 283.423
25 - Natal (RN) --- 269.786
26 - Araraquara-São Carlos (SP) --- 264.456
27 - Maringá (PR) --- 259.190
28 - Campo Grande (MS) --- 255.812
29 - Cuiabá (MT) --- 239.331
30 - Uberlândia (MG) --- 220.641
31 - Bauru (SP) --- 212.068
32 - João Pessoa (PB) --- 206.971
33 - Volta Redonda-Barra Mansa (RJ) --- 201.487
34 - São Luís (MA) --- 193.030
35 - Criciúma (SC) --- 188.459
36 - Itajaí-Balneário Camboriú (SC) --- 182.972
37 - Cascavel-Toledo (PR) --- 179.112
38 - Aracaju (SE) --- 178.367
39 - Maceió (AL) --- 173.875
40 - Teresina (PI-MA) --- 170.249
41 - Juiz de Fora (MG) --- 165.218
42 - Ipatinga (MG) --- 126.092
43 - Campos dos Goytacazes (RJ) --- 106.419
44 - Feira de Santana (BA) --- 102.418
45 - Campina Grande (PB) --- 85.570
46 - Caruaru (PE) --- 85.319
47 - Macapá (AP) --- 63.987
48 - Petrolina-Juazeiro (PE-BA) --- 59.608
49 - Ilhéus-Itabuna (BA) --- 51.694
50 - Juazeiro do Norte-Crato (CE) --- 47.351
51 - Arapiraca (AL) --- 38.673






*Ratio People/Cars+SUVs+Pickups*

*----------- Pple/Auto -- People (2010)

1. SUL -- 2,96 -- 27.384.815 
2. SUDESTE -- 3,32 -- 80.353.724
3. CENTRO-OESTE -- 3,92 -- 14.050.340
-- BRASIL -- 4,40 -- 190.732.694
4. NORDESTE -- 10,69 -- 53.078.137 
5. NORTE -- 11,90 -- 15.865.678* 

1. Distrito Federal -- 2,45 -- 2.562.963
2. São Paulo -- 2,70 -- 41.252.160
3. Santa Catarina -- 2,74 -- 6.249.682
4. Paraná -- 2,91 -- 10.439.601
5. Rio Grande do Sul -- 3,15 -- 10.695.532
6. Goiás -- 4,19 -- 6.004.045
7. Minas Gerais -- 4,27 -- 19.595.309
8. Mato Grosso do Sul -- 4,38 -- 2.449.341
*-- BRASIL -- 4,40 -- 190.732.694*
9. Espírito Santo -- 4,48 -- 3.512.672
10. Rio de Janeiro -- 4,49 -- 15.993.583
11. Mato Grosso -- 5,57 -- 3.033.991
12. Rondônia -- 7,54 -- 1.560.501
13. Roraima -- 7,84 -- 451.227
14. Rio Grande do Norte -- 7,91 -- 3.168.133
15. Tocantins -- 8,70 -- 1.383.453
16. Pernambuco -- 8,74 -- 8.796.032
17. Sergipe -- 8,78 -- 2.068.031
18. Amapá -- 10,02 -- 668.689
19. Paraíba -- 10,04 -- 3.766.834
20. Ceará -- 10,33 -- 8.448.055
21. Amazonas -- 10,35 -- 3.480.937
22. Bahia -- 10,58 -- 14.021.432
23. Acre -- 10,76 -- 732.793
24. Alagoas -- 12,38 -- 3.120.922
25. Piauí -- 13,28 -- 3.119.015
26. Pará -- 17,31 -- 7.588.078
27. Maranhão -- 20,71 -- 6.569.683


*--------------- Pple/Auto -- People (2010)*

1 - Blumenau (SC) --- 2,22 --- 677.553
2 - Curitiba (PR) --- 2,22 --- 3.184.709
3 - Campinas (SP) --- 2,33 --- 2.883.245
4 - Caxias do Sul (RS) --- 2,41 --- 820.069
5 - Florianópolis (SC) --- 2,47 --- 952.116
6 - São José do Rio Preto (SP) --- 2,52 --- 772.711
7 - Piracicaba-Limeira-Rio Claro (SP) --- 2,57 --- 1.229.099
8 - São Paulo (SP) --- 2,59 --- 22.433.448
9 - Ribeirão Preto (SP) --- 2,62 --- 1.092.130
10 - Bauru (SP) --- 2,65 --- 561.764
11 - Araraquara-São Carlos (SP) --- 2,66 --- 704.126
12 - Criciúma (SC) --- 2,67 --- 502.297
13 - Joinville (SC) --- 2,68 --- 842.821
14 - Sorocaba-Itu (SP) --- 2,75 --- 1.260.957
15 - São José dos Campos-Taubaté (SP) --- 2,78 --- 1.525.657
16 - Maringá (PR) --- 2,79 --- 724.053
17 - Londrina (PR) --- 2,87 --- 1.087.815
18 - Cascavel-Toledo (PR) --- 2,87 --- 514.276
19 - Porto Alegre (RS) --- 2,99 --- 4.174.332
20 - Goiânia-Anápolis (GO) --- 3,04 --- 2.538.108
21 - Belo Horizonte (MG) --- 3,10 --- 5.457.940
22 - Itajaí-Balneário Camboriú (SC) --- 3,12 --- 571.027
23 - Brasília (DF-GO-MG) --- 3,13 --- 3.722.141
24 - Uberlândia (MG) --- 3,25 --- 716.245
25 - Campo Grande (MS) --- 3,36 --- 859.381
26 - Cuiabá (MT) --- 3,61 --- 865.071
27 - Vitória (ES) --- 3,90 --- 1.852.424
28 - Juiz de Fora (MG) --- 3,97 --- 655.413
29 - Volta Redonda-Barra Mansa (RJ) --- 4,11 --- 827.583
30 - Rio de Janeiro (RJ) --- 4,40 --- 12.528.986
31 - Ipatinga (MG) --- 4,40 --- 555.081
32 - Campos dos Goytacazes (RJ) --- 5,52 --- 587.762
33 - Natal (RN) --- 5,58 --- 1.504.960
34 - Aracaju (SE) --- 5,70 --- 1.016.388
35 - Manaus (AM) --- 5,87 --- 1.892.981
36 - Salvador (BA) --- 5,89 --- 3.728.753
37 - João Pessoa (PB) --- 6,24 --- 1.291.452
38 - Fortaleza (CE) --- 6,29 --- 3.671.713
39 - Recife (PE) --- 6,34 --- 4.375.642
40 - Teresina (PI-MA) --- 6,58 --- 1.119.641
41 - São Luís (MA) --- 7,71 --- 1.489.149
42 - Maceió (AL) --- 7,77 --- 1.350.442
43 - Macapá (AP) --- 8,13 --- 520.413
44 - Feira de Santana (BA) --- 8,40 --- 859.869
45 - Belém (PA) --- 8,68 --- 2.461.102
46 - Petrolina-Juazeiro (PE-BA) --- 9,01 --- 536.772
47 - Campina Grande (PB) --- 9,37 --- 801.614
48 - Caruaru (PE) --- 9,77 --- 833.894
49 - Ilhéus-Itabuna (BA) --- 10,20 --- 527.516
50 - Juazeiro do Norte-Crato (CE) --- 13,16 --- 623.054
51 - Arapiraca (AL) --- 18,06 --- 698.376


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ipatinga 550, 000 inhabitants :lol:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

How do you count? :dunno:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

xrtn2 said:


> Ipatinga 550, 000 inhabitants :lol:


What's so amusing about it?




SO143 said:


> How do you count? :dunno:


Every month, _Ministério dos Transportes/DENATRAN-DETRAN_ release the numbers over the fleet's size. To do the list, I consider only _automóveis_ (cars), _caminhonetes_ (pickups) and _camionetas_ (SUVs), leaving out _ônibus_ (buses), _caminhões_ (trucks) and _motocicletas_ (motorbikes).


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Florianópolis -Brazil: 2,5 cars/Hab


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

:weird:^^:crazy:


----------



## hadrett32 (Dec 8, 2010)

simple answer: too many:nuts:


----------



## mraxani (Feb 27, 2011)

Sardinia island (Italy) - 2008 
inhabitants 1.668.128 

cars 972.472 
buses 3.252 
trucks 123.649 
motorbikes 121.379 
total 1.220.752


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

brickellresidence said:


> mexico city has like 15 million cars in the metro area but the thing is that in 1995 mexico city had 3 million cars and now 15 million!!!! In 2007 mexico city had the fastest growing car market in the world selling more than a 500 hundreds cars a day! after the recession mexican economist predict another jump on the car market forcing to create mexican car companies like the new one Mastretta a mexican car company started selling cars this year.


Huh? How can this be true? Mexico City was already wildly known as a smog filled hellhole in 1995 for sure (no offense just using colourful language, I would love to visit Mexico City sometime soon). What was causing the smog back then? Factories and two stroke engines?


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

ParadiseLost said:


> Huh? How can this be true? Mexico City was already wildly known as a smog filled hellhole in 1995 for sure (no offense just using colourful language, I would love to visit Mexico City sometime soon). What was causing the smog back then? Factories and two stroke engines?


I think a very important factor is the topography of Mexico-City. Not only the city has an elevation of about 2'400 m but it is also surrounded by hills/mountains. So there is a bad air-circulation. I think this situation is similar to Kathmandu, even though it is much smaller. But the air quality in Kathmandu is awful too.


----------



## vladanng (Aug 2, 2009)

Belgrade, Serbia, population urban 1,2 milion, metro area 1,639 000, about 610 000(in metro area) registered this month, cars, trucks, buses, motorcycles, every year about 35 000 more.
Only cars, about 500k. U can see its not like in developed European countries.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Brazilian Fleet 2011*

Including only _cars_, _pickup trucks_ and _SUVs_. More than *3.3 million* cars/SUVs/pickup trucks were added in 2011. *Curitiba Metro Area* has now almost 1 car for 2 people. In Brazil as a whole, 1 for each 4. My city, Londrina, bolded:




Yuri S Andrade said:


> Na lista são considerados apenas *AUTOMÓVEIS + CAMINHONETES + CAMIONETAS* conforme definido pelo DENATRAN-DETRAN. Os dados são do mês de dezembro dos respectivos anos, confrontados com o censo/estimativas populacionais do IBGE.
> 
> *2011*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

brickellresidence said:


> mexico city has like 15 million cars in the metro area but the thing is that in 1995 mexico city had 3 million cars and now 15 million!!!! _*In 2007 mexico city had the fastest growing car market in the world selling more than a 500 hundreds cars a day*_! after the recession mexican economist predict another jump on the car market forcing to create mexican car companies like the new one Mastretta a mexican car company started selling cars this year.


To go from 3m to 15m in 17 years you would need to sell almost 2,000 cars a day. Every day. For 17 years. And that assumes that none of the old cars are being replaced.

MC does not - can not - have 15m cars.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Fitzrovian said:


> To go from 3m to 15m in 17 years you would need to sell almost 2,000 cars a day. Every day. For 17 years. And that assumes that none of the old cars are being replaced.
> 
> MC does not - can not - have 15m cars.


Yeah thinking about it it just doesn't sound very possible. LA probably has 15 million or more cars but Mexico City? They have a decent metro system!

Edit: on the other hand, if Sao Paulo has 16 million cars, why not Mexico City? A bigger even more car centric city


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

ParadiseLost said:


> Yeah thinking about it it just doesn't sound very possible. LA probably has 15 million or more cars but Mexico City? They have a decent metro system!
> 
> Edit: on the other hand, if Sao Paulo has 16 million cars, why not Mexico City? A bigger even more car centric city


SP has 15m cars in the entire state (pop. 41m). The city has 8.6m cars, according to the above.

I would also add that, apart from the statistical absurdity of such an impossibly rapid jump for MC, 15m cars would mean about 750 cars for every 1,000 people in the metro (including children). No way, no how is that possible in MC where a large portion of the population still struggles with poverty, not to mention that the road infrastructure is completely inadequate to handle such a load.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
That's the problem of SSC: people completely making up things and posting them. hno:

In this ver thread a now banned forumer (thanks God) said out of nowhere there were 850,000 cars in Recife whereas there were only 340,000.

BTW, last year 3,400,000 cars were sold in Brazil as opposed to 900,000 in Mexico. According to you, Mexico City should add 750,000 a year (2,000 a day). So...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Not enough!! I need at least two more vehicles so I can live an EASY life. :nuts:

x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

4,260,000 vehicles in Mexico City, 4.2 million are cars, most of the people move by bus or by metro.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangkok, Thailand
2012, April Data
*7,012,743 vehicles in Bangkok*
and *30,813,731 vehicles in Thailand
*
source


Highway traffic jam in Bangkok by farangrakthai, on Flickr


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone know the Buenos Aires metro numbers?


----------

